# Wood Burner



## sebewqdm (Jan 9, 2009)

What is the best type of wood to burn in the winter? I cut my own wood. What trees should I target.

Thanks.


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

sebewqdm said:


> What is the best type of wood to burn in the winter? I cut my own wood. What trees should I target.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Dead Trees


----------



## sebewqdm (Jan 9, 2009)

Hawgleg said:


> Dead Trees


I know that...what kind...ash, cherry, maple..etc....


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

Hawgleg said:


> Dead Trees


Hawgleg,

I understand the humor, but lets keep the smart alec remarks on the Ohio forums...

We'd appreciate that....


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hardwoods. They burn longer and hotter than softwoods. Hotter burns also mean less smoke and soot build-up.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Oak and Maple are good.Stay away from Pine it is too soft and does not burn hot and it will snap and pop which could cause a fire from a burning ember flying out of you fire.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

As mentioned above, oak and hard maple.. I also like ironwood, its very heavy.

CB


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

There's lots of dead Ash to burn in MI too.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I have been burning ash for the last 2 months, no complaints here...


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> There's lots of dead Ash to burn in MI too.


 That and Never EVER cottonwood.Its 100% crap,Mich


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I will burning Ash, but that is do to my 65 dead trees on 6 acres.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

The Log Rack
Firewood Guide BTU Rating Chart

Type of Wood
Heat 
Output
Easy to Burn
Easy to Split
Heavy Smoke
Sparks
BTUs per Cord
Rating

Ash
High
Yes
Yes
No
No
25.9 Mil
Excellent

Red Oak
High
Yes
Yes
No
No
21.7
Excellent

White Oak
High
Yes
Yes
No
No
26.5
Excellent

Beech
High
Yes
Yes
No
No
21.8
Excellent

Birch
High
Yes
Yes
No
No
21.3
Excellent

Hickory
High
Yes
Yes
No
No
30.8
Excellent

Hard Maple
High
Yes
Yes
No
No
29.7
Excellent

Pecan
High
Yes
Yes
No
No
Excellent

Dogwood
High
Yes
Yes
No
No
24.3
Excellent

Soft Maple
Medium
Yes
Yes
No
No
19.1
Good

Cherry
Medium
Yes
Yes
No
No
18.5
Good

Walnut
Medium
Yes
Yes
No
No
20.3
Good

Elm
Medium
Medium
No
Medium
No
23.8
Fair

Sycamore
Medium
Medium
No
Medium
No
18.5
Fair

Gum
Medium
Medium
No
Medium
No
18.1
Fair

Mesquite
High
Medium
No
Medium
No
Good

Aspen
Low
Yes
Yes
Medium
No
14.5
Fair

Basswood
Low
Yes
Yes
Medium
No
12.6
Fair

Cottonwood
Low
Yes
Yes
Medium
No
12.2
Fair

Chestnut
Low
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
Poor

Yellow Poplar
Low
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
16.0
Poor

Southern Yellow Pine
High
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Good

Douglas Fir
High
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
21.4
Good

Cypress
Medium
Medium
Yes
Medium
No
Fair

Redwood
Medium
Medium
Yes
Medium
No
Fair

White Cedar
Medium
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
17.5
Good

Western Red Cedar
Medium
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
17.5
Good

Eastern Red Cedar
Medium
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
17.5
Good

Juniper
Medium
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
Good

Piinon
Medium
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
Good

Eastern White Pine
Low
Medium
Yes
Medium
No
15.8
Fair

Western White Pine
Low
Medium
Yes
Medium
No
15.8
Fair

Sugar Pine
Low
Medium
Yes
Medium
No
15.8
Fair

Ponderosa Pine
Low
Medium
Yes
Medium
No
17.0
Fair

True Firs
Low
Medium
Yes
Medium
No
19.5
Fair

Tamarack
Medium
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
20.8
Fair

Larch
Medium
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
20.8
Fair

Spruce
Low
Yes
Yes
Medium
Yes
15.9
Poor

Alder
Medium
Fair
Yes
Medium
Yes
17.6
Fair

Apple
Medium
No
No
Medium
Few
17.6
Fair

Ironwood (Hornbeam)
Very High
No
No
No
Few
24.7
Excellent

Black Locust
Very High
No
No
No
No
26.5
Excellent

Madrone
High
No
No
No
No
30.0
Excellent

Willow
Low
No
Yes
Fair
Fair
14.5
Fair

Firewood with High or Very high heat output 1 cord = 21,000,000 - 24,000,000 BTU = 200-250 gal. of fuel oil or 250-300 cu. ft. of natural 
gas.
Firewood with Medium heat output 1 cord = 17,000,000 - 20,000,000 BTU = 150-200 gal. of fuel oil or 200-250 cu. ft. of natural gas.
Firewood with Low heat output 1 cord = 12,000,000-17,000,000 BTU = 100-150 gal. of fuel oil or 200-250 cu. ft. of natural gas.
Consider the cost of 1 cord of firewood vs the cost of fuel oil or the cu. ft. of natural gas. The cost of firewood is usually more stable than 
the cost of fuel oils or gas and should prove to be a huge savings on your heating bill.
Firewood Measurements
1 cord measures 8 feet long, 4 feet high and 4 feet wide or 128 cubic feet
Firewood Storage Racks


----------



## roostersbane (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's the link to that post above...good find
http://www.thelograck.com/firewood_rating_chart.html


----------

